# Frozen Screen on my Android Mid M729 tablet



## Jaxie (Jan 1, 2013)

The internet connection problem solved. My internet provider assisted me in fixing the problem. I have a new problem with my tablet. The screen is frozen. When i took it off the charger this morning everything appeared to be fine. I started to unlock the device and nothing moved. The clock on the home screen is also frozen to 8:27am Thursday Jan 3rd. Under that the device says charging. This is completely crazy.....I just went to bed and woke up to this nightmare. I took it off the charger this morning and it still says "Charging" ????? I thought maybe in a few hours the battery would get low and i could try again. Nothing happened. I then stuck the charger back in and still nothing. Can anybody help me with this problem. I am going crazy. The internet problem has been solved and now this, a "FROZEN" tablet!!!


----------

